# Fans Canceling SiriusXM Subscriptions in Wake of Cohost’s Firing



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Fans Canceling SiriusXM Subscriptions in Wake of Cohost's Firing*

(The Blaze) - "Opie and Anthony" fans are canceling subscriptions to SiriusXM in reaction to the satellite radio company firing cohost Anthony Cumia last week for racially charged tweets, according to The Wrap....

Full Story Here









Anthony Cumia speaks at SiriusXM's O&A20: Unmasked With Opie & Anthony Special Celebrates 20 Years Of Opie & Anthony at
Carolines On Broadway on April 17, 2014 in New York City. (Image source: Cindy Ord/Getty Images for SiriusXM)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

While I never have listened to them myself, I was in the car with someone that had it on (who just called to cancel). It seems to me this is kind of their thing. Kind of like "don't hire a shock jock if you don't want them to say anything controversial".

However, I don't see this as a free speech issue like some comments in the original article suggest.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm a long time listener of O&A. But, over the past few years, I've found myself turning the show off more and more often due to Anthony's angry and racist rants. If Sirius wanted to fire Anthony for referring to black people (or Muslims) as "savages" or any of the other slurs that he used in his tweets, they could have done so a long time ago. They didn't need to wait for him to tweet these slurs, they just needed to listen to the show for a few weeks.

Firing him for tweeting the exact same crap that he's been saying on SirusXM airwaves seems pretty hypocritical to me. I don't disagree with him being fired. But it probably should have been done so due to virtually identical show content instead of something written on Twitter.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone of any race, creed or religion that uses violence like this is a savage, and is not human.
Period.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

I didn't need O&A to cancel my subscription 5 years ago.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

All the news seems to be about his firing. What happen to the assailants? Were they arrested? Did he file charges against them? After being beat up by six people, was he injured? All the photos seem to be file photos.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

trh said:


> All the news seems to be about his firing. What happen to the assailants? Were they arrested? Did he file charges against them? After being beat up by six people, was he injured? All the photos seem to be file photos.


Even by his own account, he wasn't beaten up by 6 people. He was hit by a woman who he called a "n***** cause that's what she WAS!". "Then she punched me 5 more times" "Then 5 blacks started giving me s***"

I don't remember where I saw the quote, but he said that he didn't involve the police because he didn't want to waste their time.


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have 2 Lifetime subs. I bought in 2005 for 499 plus tax each. I just renewed a 6 month sub. on a Ford Explorer I bought 6 months ago. I listened to Howard Stern when he was first on Sirius and he used the N. word frequently and didn't seem to mind saying it even to Robin Quivers. I think he has censored himself but it's not fair that he get a pass while O. and A. get axed!


----------

